# Wrong horse given away!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Short answer, if he has proof of ownership yes he can take the horse back. If he is giving the horse away and the doctor gave you guys those horses why doesn't this other person just take the horse called Rain?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It would be the polite thing to return the horse and get the proper one. If it were you wouldn't you want your horse back?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Put it all on the table. It is the right thing to do. What will be is what will be. Do the right thing.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I would say "mickey" or whatever I called him would want THIS horse back, b/c shes better conformation and she's broken! I thiwill tell them, but I dont think my brother in law will give her up now either....


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Your brother in law can't just keep someone else's horse. That would be theft. I am having trouble following the story but it sounds like 2 horses were the doctors to give away and one was effectively a boarders horse who was NOT the doctors to give away. Your brother in law took the wrong horse. So he needs to give it back and take the correct horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, really? So if someone was given Your horse by mistake, it would be ok for them to keep it?
Your brother in law has to give the horse back, with apologies.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea I can see that, but at the same time these thing are running through my head.
1) Not only the mare, but the gelding and ponyhad only one farrier appt a year... they had thrush and stone bruises....

2) Worms galore!

3) Mickey had spent such little time checking or spending time with this horse that he didnt even notice that he was talking to the wrong horse when it was standing right in front of them, and the only thing the two had in common was black and white paint....

4) He knew the doctor was selling the place and possessions, but didnt bother to check to make sure his horse was being kept there, being sold?

5) The doctor had no concern that this other guys horse was out there....

6) No one even remembered the pony's name!

7) He was going to give the mare away to my friend anyway! (granted she would be able to handle this horse much better)

This is whats keeping me from saying anything... especially seeing the condition of the pony's feet! But I'll tell my brother in law.... I'll do the right thing, but its up to him to do his part... But I really hope they dont take the pony back....


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Of course I would want my horse back, but at the same time I take care of my horse...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I was also thinking too tho...if rain isnt rain and the other horse is rain, no wonder she's so rusty on riding! It hadnt been rode all winter....rain that is.... but apparently this isnt rain, so it hasnt been rode in 2 yrs!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

So they might have a better horse if the traded for the one they were supposed to have!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm confused. :think:

I think that your brother in law was given two horses and a pony and one of the horses he picked up was the wrong one? Is that right?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I can see that you are concerned for these horses' welfare. But none of that changes the fact that this other guy is the rightful owner. As far as I know, the authorities are the only ones legally allowed to sieze an animal due to neglect/mistreatment. And usually the owner gets a warning or two before those measures are taken.
Not all horse owners provide they same level of love and care. But that doesn't mean they are less entitled to get their property back. If the horse is not returned, your bro in law will be the one in trouble with the law. Horse theft is a crime.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Add to that the fact that it wasn't Mickey who was neglecting the horses, it was the doctor who previously owned the property. If Mickey was paying to have his horse kept there, or had some other arrangement for care worked out, he very well may have been going on good faith that his horse was being cared for. Only to show up and find his horse had been given away due to a simple mix up, and that now the people don't want to give his horse back? If I were him, I'd for sure try to get my horse back, and I'd tear apart anyone who tried to fight me on it. He has every legal right to have his horse, and if he pursues it through the courts, instead of just having to switch, they might lose out on having a horse at all.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats true about even the authorities give them notice. And yes, Day Mares he got 2 horses and one pony, but the one horse wasnt the doctors to give away. I know the one gelding was the doctors, but not sure about the pony. I wrong my brother in law on facebook and told him everything I heard. I havent told him, so before then he didnt know that he has the wrong horse. I didnt want to break his heart either. He's become attached to her. But i told him. But I really doubt this guy didnt know that the horse was being neglected since he lived in the huge farm next door to the farm. From his house he could use binoculars to see them...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

So BIL messaged back and said he'll call "Mickey" tomorrow to explain that he knew nothing of this and will return and swap if its ok with him. He was upset, but hey...when ur going through a 2nd or in this case 3rd party person, you get what you get.....and he's going to ask him what e wants to do... I'll update if anyone is interested in the answer ...


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, keep us posted. It was not your BIL's fault he got the wrong horse initially, and I can understand him being upset, but he is doing the right thing.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

He is, but also...i think she is too much for him to handle anyway...She's not well mannered actually. Not tooting my own horn, but Im the only one that doesnt let these horses push me around, and you know it. Not one of those horses crowds me, and if they come to close without asking, I just have to say back up, and they do...

However, since Im the youngest adult, and not a part of the family (altho i dont think that matters), no one listens to me when I tell them to give the horse a whack for stepping or bumping into them. So when other people go into the feild, you get excited horses expecting grain and treats, and start bumping and someone saying...."quit?".... I get so mad.... Ive had my horses for 3yrs now. When I got them, my Mother in law ran out to the same guy and bought the least people friendly mare he had. She hadnt been rode in a year and she had a foal on ground and in tummy!...and then the inlaws gave her another year bc she was pregnant. She had the colt and then for some reason they gave her another...So She's 9 now with only 2yrs of riding on her....she turns her butt to you in the feild and if she sees a lead she'll walk or run from you. So they have a 2yr old a 3yr old and a 9yr old that need broke or rebroke. Hmmm? Break my horses I have? Nope! Lets spend $400 and buy another horse, and take this guys word that its broken! Why did they decide to get another horse? Well, I had my baby and my horse was 3...ready to break, and my friend began helping me do this....then in comes 3 more horses and a pony! My green broke horse can do more than all three of these "broke" horses can do. But the only time I had neglected them in training or attention is when I was pregnant last winter and everyone said Id miscarry doing all my horse chores... But after I had the baby I started again, and its like that saying I keep hearing "There are horse people, and then there are people who want to say they have horses." My bro in law is trying with this horse, but she needs a refresher, even if he keeps her, b/c shes herd sour and she refuses to move when u get on her. Im not doing it! And When that brother tried to tell the other brother to keep the reins down near his belly button the father in law says "Well, who told u that?" real smug and cocky like...And he replied, a professional trainer! And I pointed out that he was right! 

WHy am I the only one who owns a hoof pick? Why are my horses the only one that goes without halters on 24/7 and will drop their head for you to put it on? Why is it, they can see what progress I have with mine, and they dont listen to me! I love working with horses, ask me I'll help! And I get so frustrated with that, that now I feel like I am being spiteful at telling him this...

Sorry I kinda vented there, and it might not have made sense....just nod, smile, and back away....

But long story short, the butt face mare actaully tried biting at me b/c I asked her to stand still and I didnt want her to eat, then she started nosing in my bucket for treats. I slapped her and she bite at me! I lunged her but until I saw sweat...she hasnt bit at me again....


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

But I get mad at my mother and father in law mostly, b/c they cant do anything with their horses and what was the thinking on buying a broodmare that hadnt been rode in a year then giving her two extra year, and the they have two young horses from her that need broken. Her answer when I told her she could spend that money add another $100 and a friend of mine would start and finish them after mine....she said she needs a horse to ride now... Im ranting b/c not one of them seems to understand that they need help and you learn by asking questions and actually working with the horse... u cant just run out and put the saddle on it within the first day or two of moving it and then expect it to listen... 

I love horses, but we r getting too many (well, not really we have the land), but one horse is too many if you dont commit to taking care and love over it. Its more than handing treats over the fence and leading them around the barn lot...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry about the rant last night, lol....anyway... he has tried to call, but hasnt got an answer. He said if he hasnt gotten ahold of him by Monday he's going to the 3rd paty friend that showed him the horses to begin with.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel for you with people buying more and more horses instead of dealing kindly and correctly with the ones they have. It is hard to stand by and watch this, especially if you are expected to handle their horses for them. :-(

Regarding the BIL taking the wrong horse from the farm, perhaps it will be simply a matter of swapping the mares. I hope it all works out.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, apparently Mickey backed out of buying the farm, and the other horses are gone. So he wont have a horse to swap, but BIL doesnt want this guy telling people he stole this horse, so he's contacting the 3rd party again tomorrow, b/c calls werent answered today. 

Day Mares, thanks for understanding! And the trainer that is helping me with my horse has known me since I was born (her horse was the first one I ever rode-when I was 5!) and my mother knew her when she was born! So she helps me withme horse. She is great too. She doesnt want to do it for me, and she only helps when I need it! But it seemed like when she was there helping me with my horse that they inlaws would try to get her to start theirs, which she wont do for free. She's doing it for me b/c we're good friends.

MIL's new horse choke the other day, I looked it up, found out it was an emergency situation, told her to call the vet or he may die. She said she didnt have the money, so my hubby paid for it. The evryone came outside and stopped listening to me again after that. A lady on the thread I posted about the choking itself said my priorities were questionable (and hoped my family was in good health), b/c I left when the vet was on its way to ride and dress my horses foot. She is at my friends property so we can work on them together until the last show in two weeks. That really ticked me off b/c I am one of those people that never do anything for myself, and when I do I feel guilty. And she made me feel worse. But at the same time I got ticked, b/c if she did know me she would understand. They wouldnt even help me lead the freaking horse, and all that could be done anyway was to wait for the vet at that point. I couldnt help there and no one seemed to want it anyway, and my mare needs looked after too!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Updating again, sorry not much info today either. 3rd party dude did not answer phone, but BIL left message. That was my last update about it today at 4pm.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

havent heard anything today....


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Still nothing b/c BIL has another big thing going on. Not sure if he's forgetting to tell b/c of the issues he's having, or if he doesnt know anything yet.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

LAST UPDATE!!! : Found out that "Mickey" didnt own the mare anymore!!! He had in fact sold it to the doc and when he bought the farm, he thought he was buying his horse back! Well, he was ticked off when he realized the horse wasnt being sold with the property, b/c she was already sold! So YAY!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

That's good news. I'm sure it was a big relief for all of you. Well, except Mickey of course...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, Mickey's the kind of guy that can buy whatever he wants, so I just guess he was mad that buying that huge farm didnt result in him getting the horse. If he really wants her he can ask to buy her back (but she wont be sold back, lol). She's in good shape tho compared to the other two. My farrier says we still got about three more appt before the pony's feet are normal, and the gelding has an absess that resulted from having long toes and a trim and moving to our place (rockier)... so poor guy is on epsom salts and (I cant think of the hrose aspirin's name...starts with a b...) for a few days and if no improvement by Wednesday or if he looks worse earlier, we will have a vet appt to see if he needs anitbiotics or if they can dig into the abscess.... poor thing...


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Abscesses can be a real pain, but I'm sure in time, with the consistent farrier care they are now getting, they will become a loss less likely. You may want to look into a hoof supplement to add to their grain if they keep having problems with them while they are in transition.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, they are and I was wondering about hoof supplement. Any brand recommendations? Good news is I think the abcess is getting ready to breal thro, so he should have some relief soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats bad business that can cause trouble when you think this horse is your horse when it aint it can get confussing but like ShutupJoe said if he has proof of ownership he can get the horse back.it's a confussing story you told but its easy to understand.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

VERY Confusing, lol! It took us forever to get the story straight! But Im glad I was freaking out for no reason! Im in love with the little pony!


----------

